# Upgraded to MAC Yosemite and Google calendar wont sync



## bobbiinfrance (Sep 12, 2008)

I took the Yosemite upgrade on my MacAir about 10 days ago and now I can't get Google Calendar to sync with Icalc.... Before the upgrade there was no problem. I have everything on Google Cal and share it with my Samsung G5 so it's critical. My Apple Care service won't help me...says its a Google problem! even though I know it was caused by Yosemite.

Any ideas?


----------



## K.allen6 (Oct 31, 2014)

have you tried to click on 'Enable Google Calendar in Apple's iCal'. Hope, it will work


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This should help you: https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/99358?hl=en


----------

